# Do The Blocks REALLY Get Taken That Fast?



## throwawaygg (Sep 2, 2016)

So tonight when I checked for available blocks at 10:00pm I was SHOCKED. It actually had available blocks, but it was weird because it was completely open, 6am-10pm, 2-8 hour bookings available. I was so excited. I hit 2pm, 8 hour block as fast as I could, I think it was still 10:00pm and then the screen refreshed and it was gone. Could ALL those blocks really get snatched that fast or was it an availability glitch?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Some cities have extremely competitive grabs. For mine there are still blocks showing and will be for another hour or so. 

When you do select a grab make sure you also click "accept deliveries." My first "grab" I clicked on a block but didnt click accept because I thought it was what I clicked when I got to the warehouse. Half way to the warehouse the shift I never really got was gone.


----------



## throwawaygg (Sep 2, 2016)

I'm in DC. I guess we're super competitive here because there is never anything available. Such a disappointment. I pay $20 for an additional phone line because Flex doesn't support iPhone. If blocks don't become easier to get or they don't move to iOS support, I can't justify the cost of the phone line. Grrrrr


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Some nights there are no blocks available, some nights I can't hit select and accept fast enough, some nights there are multiple blocks available and it is no issue to get a block.

My guess is that they schedule a minimum number of drivers in advance (I get 0-1 blocks a week automatically scheduled), then release the blocks needed the night before based on package volume for the next day.

g


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

gaj said:


> Some nights there are no blocks available, some nights I can't hit select and accept fast enough, some nights there are multiple blocks available and it is no issue to get a block.
> 
> My guess is that they schedule a minimum number of drivers in advance (I get 0-1 blocks a week automatically scheduled), then release the blocks needed the night before based on package volume for the next day.
> 
> g


They also probably release the ones that were forfeited since the schedule initially came out. Depending on how many drivers forfeited ahead of time also likely plays a role.



throwawaygg said:


> I'm in DC. I guess we're super competitive here because there is never anything available. Such a disappointment. I pay $20 for an additional phone line because Flex doesn't support iPhone. If blocks don't become easier to get or they don't move to iOS support, I can't justify the cost of the phone line. Grrrrr


For your sake I hope they add it. They just added Iphone to my area, it has added quite a few drivers (maybe unforunately?)


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

I suppose I'm lucky, I've never once had trouble getting a block at the 10PM time. In the past couple weeks, 8:30 has always been open for me (at least the days I didn't forget/fall asleep). The 11 and 11:30 blocks especially tend to stay around for a long time (overnight).


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

As most say, it all depends on your location. Blocks at our location last milliseconds, not seconds at the 10pm release. If you actually take the time to "think" about accepting, it's already too late. We have limited time slots so I just take whatever one I can grab. 
It's pretty much the same with the daily block releases for on the fly pick ups. If you don't grab it immediately it goes. The only ones that last are when there is little time between the release and pickup time, once in a while they will sit there and expire.......I think? Then they release for the next block time. 

Got a 12:30 block last night for today. So, for me it's hit or miss.


----------



## JTrainPDX (Sep 10, 2016)

For the 10pm drop, you're right I can't take the time to think about the time slot. I have to just take whatever I get and forfeit it later if I don't want it.

For on the fly pickups I have to know exactly the time I want. If I take the extra millisecond to think about it, it's gone. I have been fairly successful getting at least one block a day this way. Then I just fish for an additional block when I'm on shift to try to turn a 2hr block into a 4hr block.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

throwawaygg said:


> So tonight when I checked for available blocks at 10:00pm I was SHOCKED. It actually had available blocks, but it was weird because it was completely open, 6am-10pm, 2-8 hour bookings available. I was so excited. I hit 2pm, 8 hour block as fast as I could, I think it was still 10:00pm and then the screen refreshed and it was gone. Could ALL those blocks really get snatched that fast or was it an availability glitch?


Your mistake was swiping to the 8hrs. Once someone accepts the first block, the 8hrs is no longer available.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> As most say, it all depends on your location. Blocks at our location last milliseconds, not seconds at the 10pm release. If you actually take the time to "think" about accepting, it's already too late. We have limited time slots so I just take whatever one I can grab.
> It's pretty much the same with the daily block releases for on the fly pick ups. If you don't grab it immediately it goes. The only ones that last are when there is little time between the release and pickup time, once in a while they will sit there and expire.......I think? Then they release for the next block time.
> 
> Got a 12:30 block last night for today. So, for me it's hit or miss.


No kidding sometime I will get the notification at say 10:04, look on the app at 10:05 and see the "No blocks are available today, let us know when you're available."


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

At 10:00:02 in Miami all of the blocks are already snatched up, gotta be really quick here.


----------



## chefseth (Apr 26, 2016)

JTrainPDX said:


> Then I just fish for an additional block when I'm on shift to try to turn a 2hr block into a 4hr block.


And shame on all of us for refreshing while we drive!!


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

chefseth said:


> And shame on all of us for refreshing while we drive!!


The shame is not refreshing while we drive. Lots of us do that.
What's downright shameful is tossing the moist towelette in the floor board. 
Nasty animals, I tell 'ya.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

How can you even get a new block while still in the middle of delivering? It's never let me


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> How can you even get a new block while still in the middle of delivering? It's never let me


Using the apps sidebar, go to the Home screen. This is while you're still on route.
If a block is available, it will pop up above the Continue Delivering & Update Availability orange bars.
It will look like a stack of bars on the home screen, like the 3rd one. Then go back to the route you're on.

edit: Just to be accurate.... I double checked this and the Schedule Blocks bar pops up
IN BETWEEN the Update and Continue bars, so it's the second one of three. 
Also, I don't think that it was orange when I saw one. Just a bar in B/W and it's easy to miss.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> How can you even get a new block while still in the middle of delivering? It's never let me


The trick is that it has to start after your current block is done even if you finish early.


----------



## throwawaygg (Sep 2, 2016)

Same thing tonight at the 10pm drop. It shows Schedule Blocks and then I can choose anything from 6am-10pm and pick 2-12 hours. I didn't try to grab it because I can't work tomorrow, just testing it. I sure hope this is legit so I can try to grab some hours this week....since this is the 2nd week in a row with no scheduled blocks. Is there a DC/Springfield thread? I want to start one to see if other people are having the same experiences lol


----------



## DaniqueNice (Sep 20, 2016)

throwawaygg said:


> Same thing tonight at the 10pm drop. It shows Schedule Blocks and then I can choose anything from 6am-10pm and pick 2-12 hours. I didn't try to grab it because I can't work tomorrow, just testing it. I sure hope this is legit so I can try to grab some hours this week....since this is the 2nd week in a row with no scheduled blocks. Is there a DC/Springfield thread? I want to start one to see if other people are having the same experiences lol


Don't think I have seen one for Springfield...


----------



## UberChad (May 31, 2016)

There are at least a couple blocks put up every night here for Orlando, and yes they really go FAST line instantly. I het just enough time to see there are some available, but by time i click on one they are all gone lol.. The had got to be a trick to ot I just havent figured out yet. There has to be lol


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

UberChad said:


> There are at least a couple blocks put up every night here for Orlando, and yes they really go FAST line instantly. I het just enough time to see there are some available, but by time i click on one they are all gone lol.. The had got to be a trick to ot I just havent figured out yet. There has to be lol


 There are tricks to "grabbing" blocks at 10pm in the highly competitive locations for sure. Most of them have been posted so search around and you'll find them. I'll give a few "hints"......timing and speed is the key. Don't show up late, and I mean NOT ONE SECOND or YOU'RE OUT! Takes a little practice and thinking ahead. Find out and keep in mind the block times they release every day so you know which ones you can select. Better if you don't have to do that, just grab ANY open block.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

I have to laugh at picking up 10pm blocks. I have only picked one up since flex started here in June and that was on day 2. Even used an iPhone and android with no luck. Had just about as much luck picking up shifts...zero in 3 months and countless hours refreshing the screen.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Pretty bizzare. I've never once been unable to get one at 10, and today I even got a 7:30 (earliest) block.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> There are tricks to "grabbing" blocks at 10pm in the highly competitive locations for sure. Most of them have been posted so search around and you'll find them. I'll give a few "hints"......timing and speed is the key. Don't show up late, and I mean NOT ONE SECOND or YOU'RE OUT! Takes a little practice and thinking ahead. Find out and keep in mind the block times they release every day so you know which ones you can select. Better if you don't have to do that, just grab ANY open block.


2200 grab is designed to be one of those "here it is...come and get it" routines.
Midnight was a lot easier back when (earlier this past spring), so the slightest advantage
now that more hands are attempting to grab those blocks makes all the difference.
This is true if it's technical, hardware, connectivity, coordination, reaction...all that stuff.
It's worth several hundred dollars per week in delivery blocks to any given driver.

Now, the "wee" hours (middle of the night) and early in the morning:
this is when a forfeit block could appear with only a moments notice and then
poof it's gone, claimed by a driver fast on the draw. He or She may have been
refreshing the app for hours (yes, like a junkie) in order to get that block.
I don't even know how they can go out and deliver after being up all nite refreshing.
However, sometimes you just open the app and tada ! there's a block available.

During the day, drivers toss blocks all the time. Just have to watch.

Then Wave 2 blocks for the evening hours. Every site has a time to release these.
It usually doesn't vary by much. There's nothing magic about it. (notice I'm not saying when) 

Smoking hot women with perfectly rounded bottoms. There IS something magic about that.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

The blocks most certainly don't come easy for me either and it's taken a lot of trial and error to figure out the "system". I don't consider myself to be a "pro" yet so still working it out. 
I feel for those who are trying to figure it out but not getting any blocks. Do yourself a favor and quit the "crack head" refreshing crap until you get a grip on the process. Otherwise, it will just piss you off, cause frustration and the desire to throw your phone against the wall!
Take a day and read some of the threads to get "ideas". I say ideas because things change and you have to adapt. 

I've given plenty of info out here in the past but I now have to rethink that as the competition is stiff and I have to keep some of the things i've learned to myself to keep any advantage I might get from it. Plus it seems to piss off others when you give out too much info!  I'm not too concerned about that but I get it. 

Tinker around, every night play the 10pm grab even if you're not looking for work to learn the in's and out's. Pay attention to push notifications for block releases during the day to learn that "pattern". Try wifi AND data for grabs as sometimes one works better than the other. Use a "timing" device or clock with seconds to time the refresh. 

I'm still tinkering. This last update to the app cost me some blocks for a few days so I reverted back to an older version I know is stable. Since then i've gotten a block every day. So, you have to really pay attention. 
Once I have a good amount of blocks for the week I'll go back to the updated version and give it another shot. If not working still back to old. So, no "resting on your laurels" so to speak!

Ok.....way to much to read so i'm done......


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

My iPhone doesn't really do push notifications. Ive seen a banner drop down while on a shift but it's very rare so the only thing to do is be a refresh junkie...which I personally hate and just do it while waiting for uber rides.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

TBone said:


> My iPhone doesn't really do push notifications. Ive seen a banner drop down while on a shift but it's very rare so the only thing to do is be a refresh junkie...which I personally hate and just do it while waiting for uber rides.


Apparently the iphone app doesn't seem to be as "good" as the android version, especially for push notifications. Maybe use one or the other and if I had to choose.....I would go with android! Yeh, i'm anti apple!


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

New IPhone update from yesterday has a refresh button on the home screen. Yay! No more home to another screen then back to home. This should level the playing field tremendously. Thanks Lord Bezos.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

TBone said:


> New IPhone update from yesterday has a refresh button on the home screen. Yay! No more home to another screen then back to home. This should level the playing field tremendously. Thanks Lord Bezos.


 Well I'll be! That sucks for us android people!  How FREAKIN' hard can it be to add a button or swipe down ability!!??


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

TBone said:


> New IPhone update from yesterday has a refresh button on the home screen. Yay! No more home to another screen then back to home. This should level the playing field tremendously. Thanks Lord Bezos.


I am curious to see the "refresh button" can you post a screen shot?? TIA


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

FlexDriver said:


> I am curious to see the "refresh button" can you post a screen shot?? TIA


Top right corner. Hasn't helped at 10 but I did pick up a shift finally


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Congrats and Thanks for the SS!


----------



## chefseth (Apr 26, 2016)

Since new iOS update, I am picking up blocks like a banshee! Before, I was using a Samsung Prevail (not super slow, but no powerhouse).

Refresh on my 7 plus is so fast now!


----------

